# Man Made Climate Change?



## Chet (Jul 13, 2022)

Was there an ancient civilization on Mars that changed the climate? Did they move to Earth when Mars became uninhabitable and are they us?


*Curiosity Captures Stunning Mars Vistas*
Dramatic rock formations, imaged as the rover traveled through a transition zone between regions, suggest the ancient Martian climate was drier than it is now. That's an important piece of the puzzle for* scientists who want to know why the Mars climate changed through the ages.*


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 13, 2022)

no.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 13, 2022)

Interesting concept.


----------



## JustDave (Jul 13, 2022)

I doubt that Mars was ever inhabited by hominids or anything close to that.  Life?  Maybe.  It's true, that climates change, and sometimes life plays a role.  Early life on earth began in an atmosphere that would be toxic to most of what we consider life today, and primitive life, which still exists in isolated places like shallow bays in the sea around Australia, created an oxygen rich atmosphere we consider hospitable today.  It took billions of years to do it of course, but it was persistant and unbothered by more evolved predators, which weren't able to exist until there was enough oxygen.


----------



## JustDave (Jul 13, 2022)

The picture of the Mars lanscape is beautiful.  I would love to spend a day walking around in it and exploring.  But I'll have to be content with the woods behind my house for now.


----------



## spectratg (Jul 13, 2022)

Venus is a terrestrial planet and is sometimes called Earth's "sister planet" because of their similar size, mass, proximity to the Sun, and bulk composition.  Venus's atmosphere in the past could have been much more like the one surrounding the early Earth, and that there may have been substantial quantities of liquid water on the surface.  However, at some point in the past, a runaway greenhouse effect occurred.  It is the hottest planet (867degrees F) in the solar system, has 92 times the surface pressure of the earth, and has a 96% carbon dioxide atmosphere.  In other words, a very nasty place not conducive to life as we know it.  It took Earth 4.5 billion years for an (allegedly) intelligent species (us) to evolve.  Suppose an intelligent species evolved on Venus a billion or two years ago and at some point initiated massive, planet-wide climate change, as the human species on this planet is hell bent on doing.  Will Earth become another Venus?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 13, 2022)

Studying how the climate changed on Mars is fascinating, but it is way too little and way too late. The climate change tsunami is starting to hit, and it will get way worse over the next 30 years. At least that is how I see the results of earth's current rate of rapid heating and CO2 concentration.


----------



## Chet (Jul 13, 2022)

I was being sarcastic of course, but I just wanted to illustrate that the climate of a planet will change by itself without human involvement which makes me question our climate change.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 13, 2022)

The only "data" I've seen that shows an extreme outcome of climate change is from computer models. I've seen graphs and charts showing clear evidence that the climate is changing, but saying earth is as good as dead is conjecture, 100%. 

I read from 3 different sources that manufacturing the batteries for electric cars creates more carbon emissions than the cars will eliminate over the first several months of use. Really? If you follow your recyclables, they almost always end up in a landfill somewhere in either Central Europe or Turkey. But I keep washing my empty peanut butter jars. California state and Sacramento city officials have ordered everyone to let their lawns die, but _their_ lawns remain healthy and lush.

I remember a lot of noise about how El Nino would start a new ice age.


----------



## David777 (Jul 13, 2022)

Astrobiology is a favorite subject I read about. For decades have leaned towards panspermia theory that used to be laughed at.  Despite endless Martian sci-fi blabber, scientist expects Mars had at most only primitive life, unless an alien race was directly involved during the early solar system era while planet engineering life for the Earth. Our extremely unlikely moon is the most significant evidence towards that hypothesis.  That also points towards a possible race of UIE.

Educating oneself about basic climate science, for instance the carbon cycle, is not that difficult to understand.  Those with the biggest mouths are least likely to have ever bothered just the way deny-it advocates want it.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 13, 2022)

Chet said:


> I was being sarcastic of course, but I just wanted to illustrate that the climate of a planet will change by itself without human involvement which makes me question our climate change.


Good.   Keep questioning.   Amazing things to find out.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 13, 2022)

Chet said:


> I was being sarcastic of course, but I just wanted to illustrate that the climate of a planet will change by itself without human involvement which makes me question our climate change.


Good.   Keep questioning.   Amazing things to find out. 

Double post.  

Double the fun.


----------

